# URGENT ! Chinchilla lost weight dramatically. Is she dying?



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

Forget about it. you are obviously the people who are NOT trying to help, but only tell me what I allready know - take her to the vet. What I asked was what can I do in the mean time.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to get her to a vet NOW when you take on a pet it is your responsibility regardless of the cost!!!! you should not have put your male in with her! especially not if you dont have the money for any potential vet bills!!!

get her to a vet NOW regardless of the cost, it is your duty and your responsibility, this chinchilla will not wait till monday, without seeing a vet she will probably be dead within 48 hours!!! if that!
im sure your vet will work out a payment program with you


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

What an appropriate username.

Seriously your pets life is worth less than 150 euros to you.
Your poor girl, being bred from, in a horrendous state, and you are too cheap to take her to the vets! I bet you are happy to make money from selling her babies though! yet you want to leave her bleeding, covered in excrement and losing weight for 3 more days!!

People like you should not have animals. GET HER TO THE DAMN VETS. And stop breeding her, you have no right.


----------



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> What an appropriate username.
> 
> Seriously your pets life is worth less than 150 euros to you.
> Your poor girl, being bred from, in a horrendous state, and you are too cheap to take her to the vets! I bet you are happy to make money from selling her babies though! yet you want to leave her bleeding, covered in excrement and losing weight for 3 more days!!
> ...


I am NOT being CHEAP! 
It was for three ******* days! what can I do?! Put the male in a carrier for 3 days?! If your cage breaks, you do your best to fix it and work with what you got in the mean time.
I did not breed her for the money! And AM NOT happy to sell the babies!
I am trying to figure a way to get her to the vet, but when I have 20 euros on my account THERE IS NOTHING I CAN DO! there is NO pro bono vets here! There is nobody that can help me. I am getting 200 euros on monday TO LIVE for a month and I am spending THAT money on HER. So don't tell me I don't CARE for my animal. If I didn't care, I'd let her die. But I am doing all I can.
Situations change. And I am trying to work the best I can to make her better again. The male is feeling amazing and is healthy.
For ****s sake PEOPLE !
I am panicking here about losing my lovely baby girl and all you can do is judge and tell me that Im a bad owner?! Look at youself if you'd be in situation like me. When an animal gets sick you can't blame the owner. 
It's not like I put the male there on purpouse to get her pregnant AGAIN after she JUST had her babies. I am NOT a monster here! I AM TRYING TO SAVE HER LIFE! Jesus christ. I am asking for advice on what I can do in the mean time, not you telling me I am a horrible person for letting my animal to get in this condition. I only noticed how bad she got the night before yesterday. I don't pick her up much because she doesn't like to be picked up, if she comes to you then you can hold her, but if you try to catch her, she will stress.
so ONCE again - WHAT CAN I DO IN UNTIL I GET HER TO THE VET?!
IF she will get ANY worse, I will obviously get her to the vet no matter WHAT I have to do or sell or what ever. But until then I have to wait couple of days.
Don't judge me for not having the money - it's not like I was poor when I took her, situations change - life changes. Right now I am doing everything I can to keep her safe even tho my life took a turn for worse IN THE LAST MONTH. Not like I PLANNED this.
AND NEVER EVER dare to say that I bred her for MONEY! I love that animal more than you could ever imagine!! And I would NEVER do something like that to a living animal.

Sorry for the rudeness, but you weren't nice either and all I want is for her to get better. That is it. I don't need your judgments all I need is advice. It is obvious I need to get her to the vet ASAP - but I am asking what can I do in the mean while ?!

ps. She was healthy weight and condition when she was bred weighing at 600grams. 
This time was an accident that happened during 3 short days while I got the cage fixed.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you should have put the male in a carrier and BOUGHT him a cage, either that or you should get him neutered and then they can live happily together and they will both be much happier

she needs to see a vet NOW if she doesnt she will DIE and im sorry but it will be your fault you should NEVER have put the male in with her, end of.

you need to get money from somewhere, sell some stuff to a broker if you have to, i would! it is up to you to get her the treatment she needs NOW, not monday, come monday she WILL be dead


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

So she bred by magic last time? No, you bred her.

And then you put her back in with a male? Did you say to him nicely not to impregnate her again? Seriously how stupid can you be, of COURSE he is going to mate her!

Take her to the vet and then say 'woops I forgot my card! I'll pay on Monday!' Lie, beg, borrow, steal, just get her to the damn vets before she dies.

If a cage of mine broke, I would go buy a new one or make one out of something I had to hand. Or a carrier. A carrier is better than being mated, getting pregnant, miscarrying, bleeding from her vagina, having diarhea and dieing a horrible death because her owner wouldnt take her to the vet. Yeah I'd take a carrier over that!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Horrorfield said:


> I am NOT being CHEAP!
> It was for three ******* days! what can I do?! Put the male in a carrier for 3 days?! If your cage breaks, you do your best to fix it and work with what you got in the mean time.
> I did not breed her for the money! And AM NOT happy to sell the babies!
> I am trying to figure a way to get her to the vet, but when I have 20 euros on my account THERE IS NOTHING I CAN DO! there is NO pro bono vets here! There is nobody that can help me. I am getting 200 euros on monday TO LIVE for a month and I am spending THAT money on HER. So don't tell me I don't CARE for my animal. If I didn't care, I'd let her die. But I am doing all I can.
> ...


Your going to have to borrow the money... and then pay it back when you are payed again.


----------



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

I am trying, just not everybody has that amount to spare just before weekend for somebody's pet...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Horrorfield said:


> I am trying, just not everybody has that amount to spare just before weekend for somebody's pet...


YOUR pet. You are responsible, not everybody else.

You made the choice and sadly your chinchilla is living with the consequences. Take her in now. Take her to your normal vet, I doubt they will turn her away, not in that state! Last time I took my animal in for emergency treatment, even though I was supposed to pay straight after, I didnt due to not taking my money, and they didnt send me an invoice for months. You can do something. Dont claim you are doing all you can whilst you are sat on an internet forum and not sat in the vets office.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Please get her to a vet! they will let you pay later as a vet will not let an animal suffer.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what a callouse statement!

YOUR pet not "somebody's pet..."

you NEED to get her to a vet NOW you HAVE to be prepared for this when you take a pet on, especially an exotic pet such as a chinchilla, if you can not afford vet fees then i would strongly suggest you rehome them to some one who can once she is better


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes you must get her to the vet....vets will allow you to pay on monday when you can but they know the animal's welfare comes first.


----------



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

fyi here where I live there are 2 vets that treat chinchillas. It's not like I have alot of choice. Jesus christ. what is wrong with you people !?! Can't I get ONE normal response.
I said I will take the animal to a vet AS SOON AS POSSIBLE and thank you for letting me know that there is a chance that you can make a payment plan with a veterinarian - as I have never ever heard that before.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

There is no as soon as possible, there's now. My sister works in a vets and if someone came in with their animal in such a bad state she wouldn't turn them away just because they didn't have the money. Most vets have a 24/7 emergency line so there's no excuse for not logging off and taking her right now. Use the 20 Euros for a taxi if you can't drive, take a late bus, walk if you have to.

You took this animal on yourself and you should have known the consequences, most animal owners know to keep a back-up of money for situations like this. 

Surely you can understand why we are all acting this way, because you are keeping a helpless animal in such a state and almost refusing to take it to someone who can help. 

I'm very sorry to say this but I believe that if she dies, God forbid, then you only have yourself to blame for doing this in the first place and not reacting fast enough.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Horrorfield said:


> fyi here where I live there are 2 vets that treat chinchillas. It's not like I have alot of choice. Jesus christ. what is wrong with you people !?! Can't I get ONE normal response.
> I said I will take the animal to a vet AS SOON AS POSSIBLE and thank you for letting me know that there is a chance that you can make a payment plan with a veterinarian - as I have never ever heard that before.


Normal response: Erm, what can we do to help your DYING chinchilla? Give it a warm bath? Give it a cuddle? Sing to it? What the HELL can anyone on a forum do to help? there is nothing YOU can do to help, so what are we supposed to tell you?

What is wrong with you? Leaving your animal suffering? Its abuse and neglect. Would you leave a child with a filthy bleeding anus and vagina, and bleeding feet and hands and rapid weight loss? No. An animal is no different, it relies on you to look after it.

I wouldnt give a crap about money or a payment plan. I would take it to the vet, and if they wanted to sue me for the money afterwards they could have a go. Will they REALLY care if you pay late? No. Maybe they can slap on a late charge and make an extra 20 while theyre at it! Money would be so at the back of my mind, and NO I am not rolling in it... but pets are so above money in my eyes I couldnt care.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Horrorfield said:


> fyi here where I live there are 2 vets that treat chinchillas. It's not like I have alot of choice. Jesus christ. *what is wrong with you people* !?! Can't *I get ONE normal response.*
> I said I will take the animal to a vet AS SOON AS POSSIBLE and thank you for letting me know that there is a chance that you can make a payment plan with a veterinarian - as I have never ever heard that before.


nothing is wrong with people who have posted they just care for the wellbein of your pet. which is more than you do clearly.

I can assure you you have had some normal responses, you asked is she dyin. Answer, yes probably. She needs to see a vet.

Please please take on board what people have said, vet can do payment plans if i was you i'd have been on the phone already discussing it with them, selling my stuff, asking family/friends. She is your pet, you have a responsibility to care for her, she never asked you to have her you chose her. Theres nothing else anyone can say apart see a vet. Bathing her will not cure her of any pain/discomfort she is in and will likely to stress her out further.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Horrorfield said:


> fyi here where I live there are 2 vets that treat chinchillas. It's not like I have alot of choice. Jesus christ. what is wrong with you people !?! Can't I get ONE normal response.
> I said I will take the animal to a vet AS SOON AS POSSIBLE and thank you for letting me know that there is a chance that you can make a* payment plan with a veterinarian - as I have never ever heard that before*.


I TOLD YOU THIS IN MY FIRST POST

what do you expect us to do? tell you how to preform life saving surgery in your home? tell you what drugs to give her and how much? oh and shall we send you the drugs too while we are at it? there is NOTHING we can do, there is NOTHING you can do OTHER thenm take the poor creature to the vets now, she IS suffering, she is probably in a lot of pain, and she has very likely by now lost more then enough blood.

you NEED to get her to the vets and now, there is no more time for this poor poor animal, it is your fault she is in this state, and it is your responsibly, and duty, to act now and SAVE HER LIFE because if you leave it much longer she *will* die.......


----------



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

As I stated before . I live in Finland. Chinchillas are not that common. It's not as easy, if take the animal to a regular vet they will probably treat it wrong and it will die. 
There are no 24hr emergency vets here. 
I do the best I can and I can honestly tell you people to go to hell who dare to say that I don't care for my animal. THAT is what is wrong with you people - telling a person who cares for their animal that they don't give a ****. I care for her, I am panicking. I am not god or a millionaire who can just do. I can barely support myself at this moment. (and before some smartass comes telling me that I shouldn't have an animal if I don't have the money - I did when I took her and did not expect my life to change this dramatically)
I will try to do the payment plan or a bill with the ONE vet that lives in MY city that treats chinchillas.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Horrorfield said:


> As I stated before . I live in Finland. Chinchillas are not that common. It's not as easy, if take the animal to a regular vet they will probably treat it wrong and it will die.
> There are no 24hr emergency vets here.
> I do the best I can and I can honestly tell you people to go to hell who dare to say that I don't care for my animal. THAT is what is wrong with you people - telling a person who cares for their animal that they don't give a ****. I care for her, I am panicking. I am not god or a millionaire who can just do. I can barely support myself at this moment. (and before some smartass comes telling me that I shouldn't have an animal if I don't have the money - I did when I took her and did not expect my life to change this dramatically)
> I will try to do the payment plan or a bill with the ONE vet that lives in MY city that treats chinchillas.


Get a credit card, get something! I mean how did the cage get to bad it fell apart irreparably? Surely it could have been fixed to contain the animal, or put it in the carrier.

Go look at your girl. Do you really think you are caring for her? You say you are doing all you can. I hope she forgives you cos I sure wouldnt for leaving her suffering like this. You can tell me to go to hell, i dont really care what animal abusers say to me. And yes, you are an animal abuser. You are withholding vet treatment from her, which is abuse and neglect.

You should be panicking! Look at the state you said she is in!!!

ANY vet will do. Even if its just for some bloody pain relief and sedation for her. Oh no she might die if I take her to the wrong vet, cos she sure wont die leaving her in a pile of her own faeces and blood, losing weight rapidly, with dairhea and bleeding from every bloody orifice. GOD FORBID you take her to the wrong type of vet.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i will have you know chinchilla vets in this country are very few and far between too, they are very much a specalist animal.

if you cared you would not have put her in this situation

if your situation has changed so dramatically that you can barely support your self, then i really think it would be in the ANIMALS best interest to rehome them, it may be hard for you to face, but their needs HAVE to come first


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

They will not treat it wrong, if your country has Chinchillas then the vets will know how to treat them. It's not like taking an elephant to a vets.
If you didn't have enough to support yourself you shouldn't have purchased another living creature, especially if you do not live close enough to a sufficient vet hospital.

May I ask, what did you plan to do if your Chinchilla got sick? Surely this is something you should have thought about before making a commitment


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

The more you post, *unless it is a post saying 'took my dying animal to the vet finally'* makes you look more like someone who doesnt giv a toss about their animals. Get off the internet and get to the vet.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Surely all vets are trained in basic animal emergency care, regardless of species? Take her to the nearest one for treatment. My local vet is certainly not a reptile specialist, but she recently operated on a sick wild chameleon someone brought in. Go now!


----------



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

actually I have heard alot around here about people taking their chinchillas and vet's giving the sedatives for the amount of the weight but it's an overdoze for a chinchilla and they have died thanks to it. So I would NOT risk that happen, I rather wait a bit and take her to someone who knows their business than risk some egoistic ******* overdosing my animal.

ps. I am taking her to the vet today - and all of you are irresponsible morons - you have been NO help to me. If I would not done my research and only listened to you, my pet would have been dead already because all you can say is "take it to the vet" but what I asked was "what can I do before I get her to the vet". Thank god for actual caring people who advised me on what can I do to help my animal BEFORE a professional gets to take a look at her.


----------



## chicotah (May 5, 2009)

hi keep me informed how she does please....


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

theres nothing you can do without a vet you idiot, you my lovely are the irresponsible moron, it is because of people like you, that people like me have most of our pets, very very sad.

I wish you all the best at the vets, and sincerely hope you have not left it too late for your poor chin, just how many hours, days? has she been left suffering like this?

and if i had to make the choice, i would rather my chinchilla die by accidental overdose, then covered in her own crap, slowly bleeding to death!

god knows what you expect us to tell you? all we can possibly say is get her to a vet


----------



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

I never said she is still bleeding! she WAS bleeding for a moment and I found DRIED blood on her. If she would have been still BLEEDING I would have sold everything I owe to get her to a vet!
And as I got told by a RESPONSIBLE chin owner - what I did yesterday and today and what the vet told me was VERY good and need to continue doing - help her eat; mash the food with water and the healthy chins feces and feed it to her straight to her mouth with a syringe. NONE of you told me to do that.

She is good now, she has a small womb infection and got antibiotics. The vet told me that she was not that thin - even tho she WAS underweight, but the feeding have helped her a lot and she told me to keep on feeding her that way to stop the diarrhea.

What you made me sound like here was a monster who lets her still bleeding chinchilla suffer. What you made it sound like was like she was lying in her own blood an feces without any food in a corner. That was NOT the case.
The case was that she DID have blood, but it was dried and she hasn't bled ever since. She did have diarrhea, but I wiped it with a moist cloth few times a day to keep her clean. She was moving, but not as active as she did before. She was eating, but not nearly as much as she did before. 

Thank you people for nothing. I thank the angel who told me to feed my chinchilla with a syringe. And if anybody ever asks you a question about a chinchilla that is not eating well and has diarrhea - tell them this; mix the pellets with water and add (if possible) a healthy chinchillas poop in the mix - mix it till it is mixed with water and is not dry anymore - feed with a syringe straight to mouth.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Horrorfield said:


> actually I have heard alot around here about people taking their chinchillas and vet's giving the sedatives for the amount of the weight but it's an overdoze for a chinchilla and they have died thanks to it. So I would NOT risk that happen, I rather wait a bit and take her to someone who knows their business than risk some egoistic ******* overdosing my animal.
> 
> ps. I am taking her to the vet today - and all of you are irresponsible morons - you have been NO help to me. If I would not done my research and only listened to you, my pet would have been dead already because all you can say is "take it to the vet" but what I asked was "what can I do before I get her to the vet". Thank god for actual caring people who advised me on what can I do to help my animal BEFORE a professional gets to take a look at her.





Horrorfield said:


> I never said she is still bleeding! she WAS bleeding for a moment and I found DRIED blood on her. If she would have been still BLEEDING I would have sold everything I owe to get her to a vet!
> And as I got told by a RESPONSIBLE chin owner - what I did yesterday and today and what the vet told me was VERY good and need to continue doing - help her eat; mash the food with water and the healthy chins feces and feed it to her straight to her mouth with a syringe. NONE of you told me to do that.
> 
> She is good now, she has a small womb infection and got antibiotics. The vet told me that she was not that thin - even tho she WAS underweight, but the feeding have helped her a lot and she told me to keep on feeding her that way to stop the diarrhea.
> ...


we read it as YOU wrote it. It sounded like she was suffering badly just look at the title!, we're not vets we an't see her and tbh it sounded bad so something like this we cannot help with apart from advise a vet. Which you then made excuses for that she couldn't see on and was very defensive. Your chin was peoples priority, that she was ok. If anyone asks for advice that there pet has diarrhea and has stopped eatin my advice will be the same, see the vet. Antibiotics could be needed as in your case.

and to point out you said it was an infection. so without antibiotics that would have turned worse mushed up food dosn't cure an infection. So a vet WAS needed.

I'm happy she is now on the mend.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Horrorfield said:


> I never said she is still bleeding! she WAS bleeding for a moment and I found DRIED blood on her. If she would have been still BLEEDING I would have sold everything I owe to get her to a vet!
> And as I got told by a RESPONSIBLE chin owner - what I did yesterday and today and what the vet told me was VERY good and need to continue doing - help her eat; mash the food with water and the healthy chins feces and feed it to her straight to her mouth with a syringe. NONE of you told me to do that.
> 
> She is good now, she has a small womb infection and got antibiotics. The vet told me that she was not that thin - even tho she WAS underweight, but the feeding have helped her a lot and she told me to keep on feeding her that way to stop the diarrhea.
> ...


womb infections (no matter how 'small') are life threatening, im so glad for the poor little mite that you got her to a vet before it was too late, once an animal gets pyometra they are prone to get it again(im presuming chins are no different) so its advisable to get her spayed.


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Im glad to hear that poor chin got to a vet !!! Anyone who loves their pets would take them to a vet asap and to just think about it is irrisponsable, i dont think anyone expects their chinnie to be ill but YOU need to think about what if. Vets are usually quite good about payment plans but i cant help but think maybe you should of asked the vet yourself, if by chance your vets wont do a payment plan maybe some money should of been put away just in case. I know if something bad happened to my chinnies i could do a payment plan with my vets and if i needed the money upfront my family would be able to loan me. When you get any pet you need to think of the just in case, you always think nothing will go wrong but if this was about a dog or cat im sure money would of been thought about before you got the pet.

I also think to have a go at everyone on here becasue you didnt explain correctly is not anyone elses fault but your own and i think you need to understand that everyone on here cares about what happens to their animals and would do absolutly anything possible to make sure their animals are ok and healthy.

I do hope though that your chinchilla is on the mend and i too would like to know how she is doing.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh Im glad what you did was 'very good' I shall leave my animals caked in blood and faeces with womb infections and leave them for a few days to take them to the vet next time they it happens. I am glad to know this is a 'very good' plan.

And you have the cheek to call other people a moron.


----------



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

Siany1234 said:


> Im glad to hear that poor chin got to a vet !!! Anyone who loves their pets would take them to a vet asap and to just think about it is irrisponsable, i dont think anyone expects their chinnie to be ill but YOU need to think about what if. Vets are usually quite good about payment plans but i cant help but think maybe you should of asked the vet yourself, if by chance your vets wont do a payment plan maybe some money should of been put away just in case. I know if something bad happened to my chinnies i could do a payment plan with my vets and if i needed the money upfront my family would be able to loan me. When you get any pet you need to think of the just in case, you always think nothing will go wrong but if this was about a dog or cat im sure money would of been thought about before you got the pet.
> 
> I also think to have a go at everyone on here becasue you didnt explain correctly is not anyone elses fault but your own and i think you need to understand that everyone on here cares about what happens to their animals and would do absolutly anything possible to make sure their animals are ok and healthy.
> 
> I do hope though that your chinchilla is on the mend and i too would like to know how she is doing.


I agree with you, but the thing that you people didn't seem to understand I DID get my chin to a vet ASAP. I don't have a family to help me out. I didn't know vets did payment plans because the one that been asked about it (few years back by a friend) did not even consider a payment plan. 
And I DO think I explained it correctly how my chin was, it was you people who over reacted and decided to ignore the important things about the writing (example. that the bleeding had in fact stopped when I noticed it, that she WAS eating, but poorly. that she WAS moving, but not so much) I did explain everything, it was just you people who didn't read it through, but jumped into conclusions


----------



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Oh Im glad what you did was 'very good' I shall leave my animals caked in blood and faeces with womb infections and leave them for a few days to take them to the vet next time they it happens. I am glad to know this is a 'very good' plan.
> 
> And you have the cheek to call other people a moron.


What I did with the FEEDING was VERY GOOD. And did you NOT read what I just been posting. the animal was NOT caked in it's own blood an feces. Jesus christ BOTHER TO READ. - That is why I call you people morons.


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

You need to understand that people will jump to conclusions if it is not explained properly, you didnt explain properly and that is why people got upset with you. I can get that you are stressed out but but the first thing you needed to do is take a deep breath and calm down because you cant help your pet if your running around and not thinking things through. Also alot of vets would NOT just turn you away if your pet is in an emergency and a decent vet wouldnt, also if a vet didnt have the skills to deal with a chinchilla they can usually refer you to someone who does.

We are not morons if you did not explain properly and that is an insulting thing to say !! 

Atleast in the future you can think about about the what if and maybe put some money away just in case, but any other forum site would of had a go and i have seen people on other forums react more harshly than what this one does because they care.

How is your chinchilla and if she is still being hand fed how is she getting on with it, i stuggled to to hand feed anti biotics to my chinchillas ??


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

You know what, if you CAN NOT afford a pet, DON'T have one!!! And stop spitting over everybody on here just because you didn't get the answer you wanted.
I hope you give all your animals(whichever you've got)to people who can actually afford the vet fees!


----------



## Horrorfield (Jun 9, 2011)

Sammy123 said:


> You know what, if you CAN NOT afford a pet, DON'T have one!!! And stop spitting over everybody on here just because you didn't get the answer you wanted.
> I hope you give all your animals(whichever you've got)to people who can actually afford the vet fees!


As I stated SO MANY times before; My life situation has changed in the past month. I am not going to give away my beloved pet because of a situation I know will only last a short while...

And to one replied before this one;
Thank you.
I am not having any trouble handfeeding the chinchilla with food or antibiotics, she is taking them very calmly and doesn't seem to have a problem with it 
And I know I overreacted as well, but I was panicking and stressing out - because I care for my chin. 
And I thought I did explain the situation, I guess I could have explained it better.


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

I know what you mean, my chinnie choked the other day and i was in a big panic. Almost emegency vets visit which was going to cost £100, if you find a good vets they will allow a payment plan. I was on chins n hedges forum in a big panic, it was good they were able to help keep me calm and luckily my Lola was ok just swallowed her food whole.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Horrorfield said:


> As I stated SO MANY times before; My life situation has changed in the past month. I am not going to give away my beloved pet because of a situation I know will only last a short while...


An honest question ... If she had died before you could get to a vet because of waiting for money, what would you say and feel then?

Short term money problems are one thing, but when it could mean the difference between life, death or suffering for an animal I can't help but think it's a very selfish thing to say, and I quote ...



> I am not going to give away my beloved pet because of a situation I know will only last a short while


I know I would sooner hand over my pet if she was in the state you implied originally (and you did!) and say you found it wandering in your garden to the vet. Even if that meant she was sent to rescue after recovery ... at least she would receive the medical care she needed (including humane euthanasia instead of dying in pain). That's what's important right?


----------

